# coding medicine in office



## mariselaa (Jan 20, 2009)

HELP!!!
Can someone please tell me if I am accurratley coding medicine given in house to our workers comp. patients.

ok we have a patient seen and dr. gives ibuprofen I use CPT 99070
add description of ibuprofen along with NDC# 
Ibuprofen 800 mg NDC # 63874-0323-30 and #30 tabs given. 
I only charge it at  1 QTY but there are 30 tabs in the medicine given?

Am I charging it correctly??? Should it be more then 1 QTY? should i charge 30 QTY because there are 30 tabs given?????  or does the complete code and description justify the medicine given????


PLEASE HELP!!!!!!


THANKS!!!!

MARISELA AMADOR - CPC


----------



## pamtienter (Jan 21, 2009)

I would use a HCPCS "J" code for the med. Why do you dispense oral meds instead of the patient going to the pharmacy? Payers in our area do not reimburse for oral meds such as ibuprofen like this because a 30 day supply is like filling a prescription and that should go under the prescription benefit. But maybe it works differently for work comp. I don't know.


----------



## mariselaa (Jan 21, 2009)

I am not able to find a J code for ibuprofen. Can You Help?  Usually Workers Comp. Insurance pays for medicine dispensed in office. Dr.'s does give RX for medicines we dont have in house. But I have noticed most of the J codes for Medicine are for Injectables eg: Rocephin, Depo-Medrol etc. and for those medicines that have a J assigned we use it.

Marisela -CPC


----------



## pamtienter (Jan 21, 2009)

J8499 is Prescription drug, oral, non-chemotherapeutic, NOS. Include the NDC info on the claim. Worth a try...Good luck.


----------

